# MK 677 Diary



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Guys, so I have just started taking AlphaForm Labs MK Extreme, it is MK-677 30mg. I Also Use Whey, Creatine (about 5g per day) and Glutamine (about 10g per day). I thought I would share my results with you guys, if I actually get any anyway. So let me reword that, I'm going to share my experience with you guys.

*Day 1 :* (3pm)

Today first thing this morning I took 30mg of MK-677 and anxiously waited for something, anything.. After about 20 minutes I did become hungry and have been eating quite a bit so far. Also I feel kind of stoned, Like on really weak weed or something.. Anyway I'm hoping for the best. I will keep this log going.

Cheers


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 1 : *UPDATE: (8pm)

feeling okay, kinda high all day long, slightly anxious. Didn't really effect my training, did chest today, was okay went heavy with low reps. Just feeling pretty spaced out now though, not necessarily tired, more like a weird headache, I will take again tomorrow morning, I'm hoping these side effects will go away quite soon. Nothing too major yet though..


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 1 : *(11:00pm)

Sides becoming less intense. Not as anxious or drowsy, smoke a couple of joints and this made me relax. I'm thinking I'm just a sensitive person and maybe I've been a little anxious about taking the MK, however I defiantly have known I'm on something, more of a feel to it, its definitely not silent in the body like Creatine is or something.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

f**k man, appreciate the attention to detail but youre not going to be experience a change in effect on an hourly basis other than perhaps lethargy which could just be attributed to you being tired from it being later in the day

good luck with it either way, MK is 'alright' for sleep, recovery and appetite but im really not a fan of the water retention, lethargy and effect on blood glucose levels


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 2 :*(9:00am)

Hesitantly took another 30mg of MK-677 this morning, felt anxious for about an hour today but it passed as soon as I became hungry, this kind of proves that the anxiety is an issue unrelated to the chemical it self, rather its the fear of the chemical it self ?. Nothing new to report so far, feeling more optimistic today, slightly drowsy in the hour that followed the dosing.

Last night I didn't sleep that amazingly to be honest, no better and no worse than a usual night sleep for myself.

@swole troll ? yes of course nothing new is going to happen, in terms of musculature gains and health benefits from Growth Hormone and IGF-1 I think I'm looking at more six to twelve months. I was more making this log for the side effects and any other uncomfortable, weird experiences. As that is something I've always been anxious about before taking anything chemical based. So was hopeing this log could answer those questions for others.

All the best

GTWMT


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 2 : *(4:00pm)

No Problems at all with MK-677, ever so slightly more hungry, nothing major. Also the drowsiness seems to have gone since my experience yesterday. No Side effects at all really. Yesterday I said how I knew I was 'on something' well today that couldn't be further from the truth. Will keep the log going. Maybe in 6 months I'll have some physical reports to post.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

Definitly noticed an anxious feeling the first few days. Went away after a good week.

pumps will be good bruv


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Deltz123 said:


> Definitly noticed an anxious feeling the first few days. Went away after a good week.
> 
> pumps will be good bruv
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm not sure if the MK was causing the anxiety or if I was just over thinking it myself.lol How long was it before you noticed good pumps or anything gain wise?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 3 :*

Took 30mg 9:30am as usual, no side effects at all.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

GTWMT said:


> Yeah I'm not sure if the MK was causing the anxiety of if I was just over thinking it myself.lol How long was it before you noticed good pumps or anything gain wise?


 the moment I lowered my dose to 15mg, it went away. I dose pre workout instead of pre bed too and felt that it definitly helped with lowering the anxious feeling.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Deltz123 said:


> the moment I lowered my dose to 15mg, it went away. I dose pre workout instead of pre bed too and felt that it definitly helped with lowering the anxious feeling.


 How long did effects in gains take to happen? I've been hearing about 6 months


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

GTWMT said:


> How long did effects in gains take to happen? I've been hearing about 6 months


 I'm only 5 weeks on it ( with sust and tren). First week I noticed some water retention but mainly in my muscles. i think gain-wise it won't do that much but the increase in food cravings is for me the number 1 benefit.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

E



Deltz123 said:


> I'm only 5 weeks on it ( with sust and tren). First week I noticed some water retention but mainly in my muscles. i think gain-wise it won't do that much but the increase in food cravings is for me the number 1 benefit.


 Defo mate. Yeah I think the gains start being noticeable at six months to a year from what I've read**

How are you getting on with the tren? Any sides? Aggression etc? Main reason I'm doing MK is to avoid aggression.lol I get awful aggression from even tribulus lmfao


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

GTWMT said:


> E
> 
> Defo mate. Yeah I think the gains start being noticeable at six months to a year from what I've read**
> 
> How are you getting on with the tren? Any sides? Aggression etc? Main reason I'm doing MK is to avoid aggression.lol I get awful aggression from even tribulus lmfao


 Very fine tbh, food intake is pretty high so I can't be hangry  only sides I've got so far is sweating after a meal and acne :/


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 4 :*

Side have subsided, slight increase in appetite still, nothing major. Still no sleep improvements.

*Day 5 :*

Nothing new to add really. Still no sleep improvements, seem to be stronger and lift more, maybe placebo.

*Day 6 :*

Going well, still no new sides or reoccurring ones, I have noticed I have a slight belly, maybe water retention, maybe from increased calorie intake, either way its nothing major, no where near bad enough to stop me taking it. Again seem to be stronger. I'm going to eat more bananas and also use slightly more apple cider vinegar per glass of water. Hopefully that will provide more potassium, in which case the belly should go again if its water weight.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 7 :*

Bananas seem to have helped with the water retention slightly, no new sides, got a good pump working on back this afternoon. All good so far. Skin feels amazing also.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm natty so not concerned so far by PED but thank you sir for your detail log on this product.

Hope you will get good gainz from it 

kind regards


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 8 :*

Nothing bad to add, all going well, I'm certainly stronger, was chest day today, and I went up 5kg each on my incline dumbbell bench press, last week I was struggling as it was, this week no problem even with the extra weight. Also for the first time I noticed improvements in sleep, slept a good eight hours with only a one hour patch where I couldn't sleep (so I snuck a midnight whey shake in) ?

*Day 9 :*

Another good day, no horrible sides. Good appetite again, water weight slightly decreasing now, I don't train on the weekends, but looking back at this week, I've definitely felt stronger, and also seem to have a tiny amount of muscle gain from this stuff. Although that could purely be increased appetite. I'm hoping I sleep tonight as well as I did last night.

*Day 10 :*

Nothing new to add really, started better..

*Week 11 Onwards :* The MK is giving me a massive increase in strength. Appetite is back to normal! Sleep hasn't really improved that much. From now on I will update this on a weekly rather than daily basis.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Day 41*

Water retention / bloating gone, no lethargy at all any more. No other sides at all. Strength still increasing every work out, muscles do seem fuller. Skin is amazing, fantastic mood. I nightly recommend MK677 to anyone. I'll be using this long term now. May try switching brands tho.


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 14, 2017)

New Update so far?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Update : *

i took a week off after 30 days, no reason, however I was hoping the increased appetite would return after a week off. It did but only for a couple of days, but I did notice my arms literally jumped back up an inch after restarting. I love the stuff, highly recommend. Sleeps good, pumps are good, strength through the roof. I can't tell you how much I love this stuff..


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

What brand are you trying, i'm thinking of dna anabolics myself.


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

AleisterCrowley said:


> What brand are you trying, i'm thinking of dna anabolics myself.


 I'm using AlphaForm Labs 30mg per day ;-)


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello mate. If it's working so well why have you mentioned switching labs?

Traps


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

trapman said:


> Hello mate. If it's working so well why have you mentioned switching labs?
> 
> Traps


 Hi bro, yeah that's a good point, if it's not broken, don't fix it!! It's more because I haven't experienced the tingly hands, so wasn't sure if what I'm using is bunk haha but tbh after restarted and noticing the dramatic muscle fullness returning in 48h I kinda feel that it's real now..


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

I think it's called carpal tunnel syndrome that hit fingers and hands. Makes sense as works like HGH to a degree.

How is it going now are you staying on it long term?

Traps


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes sir.. CTS has not been a side effect I've experienced. Urm, slight water retention the first ever time I used, but I upped my potassium intake and it's never been an issue since. And I'm still on it now after s few week long breaks.. I'm now back on it again and loving it


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

*Update*

*Day No idea*

i love the MK677, also been in LGD 4033 now for 3 month, then 3 DAY Break, now I'm back in it, and also RAD 140. Going real well


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

GTWMT said:


> *Update*
> 
> *Day No idea*
> 
> i love the MK677, also been in LGD 4033 now for 3 month, then 3 DAY Break, now I'm back in it, and also RAD 140. Going real well


 Please can no body do what I did.. a 3 day break is really bad. I forgot about this until I just read it now.. that's totally insane. Nothing bad happened to me.lol but I think that breaks should at least be a few months. 1 for PCT, and then at least another full month with no drugs... 3 days? I must have been on more than MK677 ?‍♂??


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Got any fasted blood glucose readings since you've been on mk677?


----------



## 78527 (Oct 6, 2017)

No, none. Tbh I've had no blood work done, but now I'm using testosterone and stuff, so probably i will do a couple of months after my next PCT.


----------

